# Thick with Thieves



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright, so I get this phone call about 6 weeks ago from Glen (from the East Coast Haunt Club) and he's asking me if I would like to be one of the presenters this year at the gathering. Now there was an obvious answer to this question, but for some reason while my brain was screaming "Hell No" I heard my mouth say "Sure, sounds like fun". What to do, what to do?

After several weeks of denial followed by a few days of binge drinking (just kidding...sort of) I got the rather ambitious idea of showing the attendees how I made the Pumpkin Thief.

Long story short, I showed up with a half finished and half painted thief and proceeded to do my best to pass on some of the knowledge I've accumulated by spending WAY too much time alone in my basement. It actually all went pretty well (I'm sure the muscle relaxer didn't hurt either) but I wasn't able to show a finished product that day.

So? Well, here he is. The finished product. If you would like to see more of that infamous day, here's a link to some great pics (By the way, this photographer is excellent!) http://photo.vistaphotography.com/echc-2010




























You can find more pics at: Pumpkin Thief -ECHC Edition pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

Hope you enjoy and thank you to all of the truly awesome people who made the event so much freakin' fun.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh wow the details on this the pumpkin seeds all of it is amazing great job!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, Den, what a great honor - congrats! You already know I'm a fan of the thieves, but ummm . . . who's that peculiar looking guy in the pics with the thief?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Real Men Fry Turkeys"

I see "this year's holiday card" with that picture of you looking over the thief's shoulder - totally adorable in a semi-creepy Halloweeny way

And congratulations on the honor of being asked to present!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome job !


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really Creepy... Incredible.. I Love it


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Great job! I really like this guy.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> "Real Men Fry Turkeys"
> 
> I see "this year's holiday card" with that picture of you looking over the thief's shoulder - totally adorable in a semi-creepy Halloweeny way
> 
> And congratulations on the honor of being asked to present!


Thanks Roxy...and I'll be sure to add you guys to my Christmas card list.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I just think the seeds make the whole prop over the top. What an amazing creation. And did I miss something or some pics? I see nobody in the pics. I feel dumb.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> And did I miss something or some pics?


Click on the link to Vista Photography he has right above the first picture, JW. It will take you to a large photo album full of shots from the meet.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Killer build! How long did it take to complete?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Alucard said:


> Killer build! How long did it take to complete?


Thanks. Keeping in mind that this was the 3rd edition, I've got down to about 12 hours (which mostly has to do with latex drying time). I'm not sure I could do it much faster than that.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Another great addition to your group of pumpkin ghouls! I love this! I love them all!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty freaking awesome. Great job.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's awesome Denny.


----------

